# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  carcinoma male differentiatum

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę o wyjaśnienie mi co oznacza wynik histopatologiczny następującej treści: carcinoma male differentiatum. metastaticum lymphonodi - wykonany fenotyp wskazuje iż mamy do czynienia z niskozróżnicowanym rakiem o różnicowaniu płasonabłonkowym. Węzęł chłonny o wym.2,5x1,5x1,5 cm. Badnia immunohistochemiczne: pCK, EMA, CK5/6, p63, TTF-1. O co chodzi w tych wynikach i co oznacza to różnicowanie płaskonabłonkowe i to że rak jest niskozróznocowany ???? Proszę o  jakąs odpowiedz bo nie wiem co mam mysleć, Tato jest juz od roku odsyłany od lekarza do lekarza i narazie nic z tego nie wynika poza najnowszym wynikiem. Dziękuję z góry ...

----------


## nnn123

Zbyt mało informacji żeby cokolwiek powiedzieć.

Nisko zróżnicowany zwykle rokuje źle.

----------

